# So I got my Scooby today



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Chav-on!

Will post some pics if anyone is interested :wink:

First impressions are good, seems to handle very well, much better than a stock TT. Quality not so good, the boot closing mechanism, is shall we say, a little lightweight. No "thunk", more of a "ting". I have fitted some Toyo R888 tyres, road legal track day tyres. It has been raining so little chance to test them yet.

Brakes are on a par with standard TT items, although mine has EBC redstuff pads and EBC grooved and spotted discs.

Can't comment on performance as it has a new engine fitted that I need to run in, although others that I have driven have been quick. I have a full decat exhaust, not fitted yet, and plan to remap to around 265bhp. I would expect this to spank an equivalent AmD etc TT due to lighter weight and more honest AWD. Time will tell though.

I love the sound, even through the standard exhaust.

Should be a weapon once I have finished modifying. :twisted:


----------



## Lum (Feb 11, 2004)

Congrats, what kind of Scoob did you get?

I've given up in disgust on the TT I had after a second breakdown (which took out the Catalyst in the process) and it started to develop play in the steering rack.

Picking up this nice shiny [IMG=http://www.lum.co.uk/Legacy.jpg]Legacy B4 RSK[/IMG] on Thursday, can't wait. It drove better than the TT and I can carry passengers again!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Carl, congrats on the Scoob! 

My ex girlfriends dad has got an 310bhp STi wagon (bug eye), and the thing is an awesome beast! The acceleration is out of this world, and because it was the Wagon it didn't come with any of the STi box arches etc, so it was very descreet apart from the small pink STi badgess. 

The only downside is that you wil need to buy some shares in optimax:
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=16789

Tuning a scoob is not easy though becasue the engine is all about breathing (very rare for a non n/a car). Im guessing from the power figures you want, you have the WRX model? From what i remember of the STi you will probably need to be spending about Â£1000 to get your power output of 265. 

Enjoy your new toy mate


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Tuning not difficult on MY99 and onwards. I have a classic 99V.

Decat downpipe, decat centre, better backbox (not necessarily a drainpipe) plus air filter plus EcuTek remap = 260-270bhp _sans difficile_

Possible to get circa 300bhp if you change the manifold headers (but lose scooby burble), intercooler etc.

You can go further than this but requires a bigger turbo.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Yep, unfourtunatley with the equal length headers you lose the burble.

Let me know how you get on with the 888's I've been thinking of getting some


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Tuning a scoob is not easy though becasue the engine is all about breathing (very rare for a non n/a car)


Come again ?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> > Tuning a scoob is not easy though becasue the engine is all about breathing (very rare for a non n/a car)
> 
> 
> Come again ?


James

My knowledge on Scoobys is limited, but a Scoob is Turbo'd which in normal circumstances would mean easy tuning, but early Scoobs i.e around MY94 were tuned so highly that you couldn't do much without spending shed loads of cash on them (Before my ex's dad had the STi, he had a 93 WRX which he tried to get tuned). To get any cheaper performance gains out of early scoobs, you are better off buying induction kit, exhaust etc, which is the more common route of modding for N/A cars.

Cheers


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

ah ok - just checking :wink:

James.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

NickP said:


> Let me know how you get on with the 888's I've been thinking of getting some


Went out early on this morning to er test the tyres. They perform superbly around my favourite roundabout, I had to get serious lateral forces before they started to give way, miles better than any car/tyre combo I've had before (have tested all cars on this r/about). When I tried yesterday with the Dunlop 2000s on that it came with, understeer kicked in far quicker.

FYI I got them for Â£80 a corner from Rochford tyres, on ebay.

What are you driving now?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Lum said:


> Congrats, what kind of Scoob did you get?
> 
> I've given up in disgust on the TT I had after a second breakdown (which took out the Catalyst in the process) and it started to develop play in the steering rack.
> 
> Picking up this nice shiny [IMG=http://www.lum.co.uk/Legacy.jpg]Legacy B4 RSK[/IMG] on Thursday, can't wait. It drove better than the TT and I can carry passengers again!


I really like the modern Legacy (paradox eh?) - definite Q car


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Lets have some pics. 

Is there any chance that it's not Mica blue?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I've ordered the lilly's 8)


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Have to do pics next weekend now. It is silver, not mica blue!

Aside - the Toyo R888s are AMAZING.

I am not exaggerating, the car as much grip in the soaking wet (ie tonight) as the TT does in the dry. Ask Stu if you don't believe me! 

These are supposed to be road legal trackday tyres, so you would expect misbehaviour in the wet, and I was bricking it, but I simply cannot believe how much grip they generate. When you can get them to break, they do so extremely slowly and progressively. I am starting to wonder what the point is in "normal" tyres...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Have to do pics next weekend now. It is silver, not mica blue!


Woo hoo! They all seem to be blue where I live!


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

If I hadn't had the family in tow yesterday i would have taken a bit more interest.

How come the new engine ?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Carlos said:


> Have to do pics next weekend now. It is silver, not mica blue!
> 
> Aside - the Toyo R888s are AMAZING.
> 
> ...


Carlos

I've been running Yoko 048s on my TT over the summer and the grip is amazing - however they are noisy, and prone to tramlining on anything other than perfect roads. You have to fight the wheel a bit to keep things on the straight and narrow - how do you find the Toyo's for that ? It may be because they were designed for the Exige which is a lot lighter than the TT.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Carlos
> 
> I've been running Yoko 048s on my TT over the summer and the grip is amazing - however they are noisy, and prone to tramlining on anything other than perfect roads. You have to fight the wheel a bit to keep things on the straight and narrow - how do you find the Toyo's for that ? It may be because they were designed for the Exige which is a lot lighter than the TT.


They are noisy, particularly at low speed. Its kind of like the whirring you get when riding a mountain bike on tarmac. I quite like it, but it might start to grate after a while.

No real tramlining problems, the only time this happened was yesterday afternoon when I did an emergency stop (just testing) on a bumpy minor road with standing water. During the last part of braking it pulled to the left slightly, probably due to the right of the car passing through standing water. It was not a problem though, just a slight pull, easily corrected. In normal driving when your grip on the steering wheel is more relaxed I have had no difficulties whatsoever.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I read a magazine some time back now and can't remember what it was, but it went through about 10-12 Scoobs all in various stages of tune (and from various companies) and listed them in terms of outright performance, bang for buck, driveability, usability etc.

I know I don't still have the mag, so can't help you there, but it's likely to have been either Octane or Evo. :?


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Kell said:


> I know I don't still have the mag, so can't help you there, but it's likely to have been either Octane or Evo. :?


It was Evo, maybe Issue 68 (some bugger has nicked that one off my desk :? )


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Nice one Carl - I've always had a soft sopt for Scoobies and almost bought one this year.

I share your opinions re track day road tyres. I have Yoko 048's on my Elise and they were incredible over 4000 miles of 'challenging' roads both dry and wet.

Any track days planned before the year's out? I'm doing Bedford Sat 30th October and Donnington Sat 26th November if you're interested...

Regards,
Rob


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> Any track days planned before the year's out? I'm doing Bedford Sat 30th October and Donnington Sat 26th November if you're interested...


Donnington could be a possibility but not sure if I want to run on track in standard form. I might wait until the spring when the engine, suspension and brakes should be sorted. Who is organising the Donnington day?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > Any track days planned before the year's out? I'm doing Bedford Sat 30th October and Donnington Sat 26th November if you're interested...
> ...


Bookatrack http://www.bookatrack.com/-pE
Hope you can make it


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Have to do pics next weekend now. It is silver, not mica blue!
> 
> Aside - the Toyo R888s are AMAZING.
> 
> ...


I will vouch for Carl - he picked me up at my house and we went for a beer - these tyres are A.W.E.S.O.M.E in the wet,......the lateral g-force the tyres provide under cornering is unlike any road car I have been in before, quite astonishing. Put it this way - I'm buying some for the Evo.

PS: Carl's car looks absolutely spot on - Silver classic - 3 things make it look the absolute dog's:

- Team Dynamics Pro Race 1 wheels in Gun metal / anthracite
- Prodrive rear spoiler
- De badged and basically looks completely standard as they should be - great to see an original cult car in cult car format.

...and the mods we have spent many hours talking about over beers sound v.impressive.

PS: Evo booked in for AYC/Diff/engine oil change + full service on tuesday so i may review my intention not to come to Bedford..........Donnington is a possibility too.........


----------

